# High Mileage and Track Cover



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Cannot re-new with CCI as they now have a mileage limit on their policy of 7500 miles. Called another company and similar situation their limit is 7000. It used to be unlimited previously.

I suppose the only option is to go with someone else with a "normal" road policy that does not cover track days as part of it and get separate track day cover?

What do you high mileage owners do for track days?

Shaun


----------

